# Bought tools today, good or bad deal?



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

No comments here:

Just let us know your evaluations...


...and Run those suckers hard.....


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Good deal for the combo
I've always liked my Makita tools (none are Chinese)
Well balanced, easy to handle, put up with abuse

Never had any Makita saws though

Yeah, let us know how everything works out


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

*Makita*

Makita is like Lexus in cars.... luxuriy/expensive/reliable tool.... I have 2 tool made of Makita... one is the drywall screwgun, one is the cordless wet tile saw...

the screwgun is no agrument a extremely good tool... I like it much more than the dewalt in term of style, performance..etc... even though my dewalt one is faulty... but I can comment on the style...

I am yet to try the cordless wet tile saw....


----------

